# Embarq 660 Series ADSL Modem/Router not connecting with my AT&T Fast Access DSL



## chickyshogun (Nov 7, 2010)

Hi there,

I am a total beginner with all of this, but I'm hoping I can learn how to hook up this Embarq 660 series modem/router so that it works with new ISP (AT&T). I have a macbook pro and I'm running OS 10.6.4.

When I connect the Embarq 660 modem/router to my cpu, only 3 of the 4 lights of the router come on. The light that says "Internet" never lights up. So, I can't connect to the internet to even attempt to change the router. I'm hoping there is something that I can do to avoid having to spend $75-$100 on a new modem/gateway from AT&T.

I know that Embarq was using DHCP and AT&T is using PPPoE. When I use the Network option in my System Prefs, and use the Setup Assistant, as long as the ethernet connection is set to DHCP, the ethernet light is on. If I try to change it to PPPoE, it can't connect with the username and password given to me by AT&T. I have no idea what is going on with that...

Oh yea, I tried all of the things that I've read online so far about bridging the Embarq 660, but I think my problem may lie in the fact that the internet light doesn't come on at all. When i type in 192.168.2.1 in Safari/Chrome, it just tells me that I'm not connected to the internet. So I can't even reset the modem that way. I've done the holding the reset button for a minute, and also resetting and leaving the modem alone for a few hours. Still, no "Internet" light coming on. The modem was working fine just a week ago and travelled in safety to my new apartment. 

Can a DHCP modem connect with a PPPoE ISP? Why is that "Internet" light not coming on? One rep for AT&T told me that the modem is blocking their signal... (why is this modem being so mean to me????) AT&T will not help me any further without a hefty fee... and if I'm going to pay that, I might as well just buy the new modem. 

Please help if you can. I hope I gave enough information.
Thanks!


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> The modem was working fine just a week ago and travelled in safety to my new apartment.


I assume the new apartment phone line has been setup for your broadband connection

usually the lights on a modem/router - show if the telephone line is DSL enabled and then when the router/modem logs into the ISP account using your username and password the internet light comes on

I would recommend you use Internet Explorer to connect with the router - I have tried to setup routers with chrome and firefox and had issues - which when switching to IE worked fine

so next we need to know all the settings needed for the router to talk with the ISP

what country are you in ?
i will see if these settings are available on the AT&T site - but sometimes they are behind the account login
I will also see if i can find out the router manual - so i can be specific


----------



## chickyshogun (Nov 7, 2010)

yea my connection is running through the phone jack, but i don't have phone service, just the dsl. i don't have IE, because i have a mac... but i will try to borrow neighbor's computer (i just don't want to mess up her network connection)... here is the info that at&t gave me:

"I do apologize as the modem that you have there is not an AT&T supported modem. If you need the ISP IP address that is 192.168.1.254"

I can't find the user manual online for the modem, hopefully you can. thanks for all the help


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

heres a guide for setting up the embarq 660 
https://embarq.centurylink.com/embarq//refDocs/user_guides/internet/HSI_660dhcp_Guide.pdf
problem is I cant get any info off AT&T website for how to configure modem/routers 
only this info 
http://www.broadbandreports.com/faq/6454

if you switch the modem off and the PC - connect the PC to the LAN - leave the phone line disconnected 
Then switch on modem
switch on Mac
then in a web browser - type 192.168.2.1
what happens this time

http://zoom.custhelp.com/cgi-bin/zoom.cfg/php/enduser/std_adp.php?p_faqid=846


----------



## chickyshogun (Nov 7, 2010)

Thanks. The main issue that I'm having is that internet light not coming on, so I continue to get messages in my browser saying I'm not connected to the internet. I will try again. I'm just wondering if it is at all possible for this modem/router to work with AT&T... 
I got this information from AT&T
http://www.att.com/support_media/images/pdf/hsi/ATT_HSI_Self-Installation_Guide_All.pdf


----------



## chickyshogun (Nov 7, 2010)

I just got this info from AT&T:

"Your modem can't be authenticated on our Network if it does not work with PPPoE."

Does this Embarq 660 work with PPPoE? I think it does, but I'm so unsure of what all this means fully...


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

That info from AT&T is confusing enough to fool anybody. On the next to last page "Check Modem Settings" is really talking about a modem/router combination unit, such as your Embarq. Login to it, and configure the WAN (or maybe "Internet") section for PPPoE and your account and password.

In summary, follow *etaf*'s instructions for accessing your Embarq, and AT&T's next to last page for configuring it.


----------



## chickyshogun (Nov 7, 2010)

Thanks for the info... Is there a way to use "Network" option in my Macbook's system preferences to configure the modem? I can't configure the modem because it's not connecting to the internet. When I type in 192.168.2.1 (in Safari because I don't have IE), I continue to get the message that I am not connected to the internet. However, the ethernet is connected and recognizes the 192.168.2.1 (router address). 

I guess what I really need to know is how to get the modem to get connected to the internet. I'm wondering if this is possible because from what I have read from Embarq, I should be using DHCP but for AT&T is PPPoE. 

Can it be that the modem, which is configured to recognize DHCP cannot connect to the internet because it now is going through PPPoE? 

I guess I want to stress again that the green light that shows you are connected to the internet on the modem is not coming on and no matter what I have tried from Embarq/AT&T, I am still not connecting to the internet. That green light is not on and it seems the only way to reconfig the modem is to have it connected to the internet... which I cannot get it to do. 

Any further assistance or help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

You don't have to be connected to the internet to login to a router (or modem/router) to configure it, so I'm not understanding the message about not being connected to the internet. If that message is coming from the modem/router, then it is correct. It is just telling you what you are telling us.

I'm now looking at that Embarq guide (to which *etaf *gave the link) and I see it may be giving a problem. Are you getting the message shown in step 5? Can you ignore that and get to step 6? If so, you can proceed, using the AT&T info. If it won't continue w/o internet access then it is a piece of crap caught in a chicken and egg situation.

If you can get as far as step 8 the Wizard appears to be another problem. I would not touch that, but instead would go straight to "WAN."

It is possible that this Embarq has very reduced functionality and will only work with one or very few ISPs.


----------



## chickyshogun (Nov 7, 2010)

TerryNet said:


> If it won't continue w/o internet access then it is a piece of crap caught in a chicken and egg situation.


I think you've said it best... I continue to get the message that I'm not connected to the internet (Step 5) and then I cannot go any further. This is why I thought I needed to be connected to the internet in order to reconfig the modem... I guess I'll have to buy an AT&T modem, unless there is a way around this piece of crap...


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

You probably don't have to get an AT&T modem, but I wouldn't suggest getting another Embarq. 

Consider whether you want a modem/router combination unit or a modem only.


----------



## look4fastdsl (Nov 30, 2010)

I'm planning to to the same thing that Chicky did.
Embarq 660 supports PPPoE, A.

Theoretically, it should work.


----------



## look4fastdsl (Nov 30, 2010)

it works perfectly. All you need to do is to set up the embarq modem and register ATT account/pw


----------

